
How to Tell If Someone Is Truly Smart or Just Average (2017) - devy
https://medium.com/accelerated-intelligence/how-to-tell-if-someone-is-truly-smart-or-just-average-a2f0bcac5db2
======
taylodl
I thought this was going to be an article about truly smart people, not
entrepreneurs and billionaires. You want to look at the world differently? Try
Einstein. Or Feynman. You don't even have to get that fancy - I've known auto
mechanics and machinists who are brilliant. I think this author is idolizing
the wrong kinds of people.

